# WTB peppermint plant



## TnMtngirl (Jun 30, 2002)

Just plain old peppermint,one or two plants will do.


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

I thought someone else would have responded by now. But, since no one has, I have four peppermint plants in 3" pots. I could part with two if you'd like them.

Cost would be $3 each plus $6 priority mail shipping.

Let me know if this helps.

Elizabeth


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Do you know anyone that has peppermint? Just dig a little and find some roots. A 3" root will make a plant if you plant it in the ground....James


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

Home Depot has them...


----------



## TnMtngirl (Jun 30, 2002)

Elizabeth said:


> I thought someone else would have responded by now. But, since no one has, I have four peppermint plants in 3" pots. I could part with two if you'd like them.
> 
> Cost would be $3 each plus $6 priority mail shipping.
> 
> ...


I found some !


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

SOLD

Thanks for everyone's interest.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Be careful or they'll take over everything.


----------

